# Ubisoft Quiet on Far Cry 3 Rumors



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Ubisoft Quiet on Far Cry 3 Rumors*
01/11/2011 Written by Adam Wolfe









_
Far Cry 2_ was a fan favorite when it released back in 2008, not only selling well, but also reviewing fairly well. Gamers have been asking for a third installment in the series for quite some time, unfortunately though it looks like we will be waiting even longer for confirmation.

Game Informer ran an article earlier this week in which they listed every game that would be releasing in 2011, oddly though they listed _Far Cry 3_ as having an October release date, even though it has yet to be officially announced. Prompted by the latest release date, CVG contacted Ubisoft in hope of clarifying some of these rumors. In true form though, Ubisoft replied back with the standard “We do not comment on rumor and speculation”.

As for now, there is no way of telling where Game Informer got this release date, but it very well could have stemmed from a report back in August, when PC Gamer stated that _Far Cry 3_ was in full swing.
Either way, if you’re waiting for _Far Cry 3_, you may need to hold out hope for a solid release date at one of the big gaming conferences later this year.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

One of my favourite things about the FC series was the level builder tools for playing online with. I would like to see a 3rd game, but FC2 did get a bit same old same old. They need to populate the world more, and diversify the environments a bit. No doubt they will, but the results will be interesting.

I'm looking forward to more info on this one.


----------

